# Binding for Arbor Draft



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Super Titans, Union Forces, Rome 390s, K2 Formulas, Burton Cartels...

All have someone here who they're their favorite. So they're all solid bindings. You can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

BOO KARMA!!

BOO THIS MAN!!











love u.. hehe.. u should go with the ones i sed!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Super Titans, Union Forces, Rome 390s, K2 Formulas, Burton Cartels...
> 
> All have someone here who they're their favorite. So they're all solid bindings. You can't go wrong with any of them.


Thanks for the reply....Yeah I know everyone has there fav's but I was wondering what would be a better match for the board....I've been reading on here about proper paring of binding flex to board flex...


----------

